# Phương pháp lau chùi tủ gỗ đựng quần áo 2001



## Dung Thủy (30/8/21)

Phương pháp lau chùi tủ gỗ đựng quần áo 2001
Khá nhiều người đang quan tâm tới vấn đề lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo để giữ tủ luôn bền đẹp như mới. Nhưng làm thế nào cho đúng thì không phải ai cũng nắm được.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tầm quan trọng của việc lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo:
•    2. Cách lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo sạch bong:
1. Tầm quan trọng của việc lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo:

Chắc hẳn tủ gỗ quần áo là một vật không thể thiếu được trong bất kì nhà nào kể cả với những người đi thuê trọ hay đã có nhà riêng. Đây là vật dụng chứa đựng các vật gắn liền với đời sống hàng ngày của mỗi người vì quần áo luôn gắn liền với cơ thể người. Do đó, việc lau chùi tủ gỗ đựng quần áo rất quan trọng với sức khỏe của bản thân và gia đình.




Bên cạnh đó, yếu tố kinh nghiệm chọn mua tủ gỗ đựng quần áo
thẩm mỹ khi kết hợp thêm có nên mua tủ đựng quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không
•    với các loại giường ngủ cũng được tính đến. Chắc hẳn ai cũng muốn nghỉ ngơi thư giãn trong căn phòng thơ mộng với các mẫu tủ gỗ quần áo sáng bóng và chiếc giường xinh xắn, êm ái.
•    Thêm một điều nữa là việc lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ đựng quần áo sẽ giúp hạn chế tối đa sư làm phiền của mối mọt, qua đó giúp tăng tuổi thọ cho tủ quần áo nhà bạn. Đây cũng là một kinh nghiệm mua tủ quần áo bằng gỗ khá hữu ích.
2. Cách lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo sạch bong:

Bước 1: Làm sạch tủ gỗ không cần đánh vec-ni
•    Khi đã quyết định có nên mua tủ đựng quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không bạn sẽ cần giải quyết vấn đề vệ sinh thường xuyên. Đối với bước này, bạn cần chuẩn bị một dung dịch sau, gồm: 1 lít nước, 10g muối, 90g thuốc tẩy. Trộn đều hỗn hợp lên sau đó quét lớp dung dịch này lên bề mặt gỗ cần tẩy rửa. Cuối cùng bạn chỉ cần chờ khoảng 5 – 10 phút để dung dịch thấm vào từng lớp gỗ rồi dùng nước sạch lau khô lại là được.
•    Đây là cách vệ sinh tủ đựng quần áo bằng gỗ đơn giản vô cùng dễ dàng mà hiệu quả lại cao mà không cần đánh vec-ni, vừa tốn thời gian cũng như công sức. Đầu tiên bạn chỉ cần lau sơ qua bề mặt gỗ bằng vải sạch vài lần, sau đó dùng một ít sáp phết lên và lau đi lau lại vài lần nữa.
Bước 2: Sử dụng sáp để đánh bóng bề mặt gỗ
•    Với cách làm này bạn đã đánh bóng bề mặt gỗ MDF một cách nhanh chóng. Ngoài tăng độ sáng bóng cho tủ thì sáp còn có tác dụng chống thấm nước vô cùng hiệu quả. Trong trường hợp tủ quần áo gỗ của bạn bị bong lớp sơn ra thì nên sơn lại để đảm bảo chất lượng của tủ cũng như không làm cho quá trình hư hỏng bị lây lan.
•    Điều này thường không phù hợp với các loại tủ gỗ quần áo cao cấp bằng gỗ tự nhiên vì có thể làm mất hoa văn vốn có của nó.
Bước 3: Làm bóng lớp vec-ni trên bề mặt gỗ
•    Đối với tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp, đặc biệt là các mẫu mẫu tủ gỗ để quần áo chung cư từ chất liệu MDF cổ điển, nếu không thường xuyên lau chùi cẩn thận sẽ làm mất đi vẻ sáng bóng cũng như độ tinh tế và trang nhã của sản phẩm.
•    Bạn hãy sử dụng một ít sữa, sau đó lau trên lớp vecni, để khô tự nhiên rồi dùng khăn lau sạch. Đây là một trong những cách đơn giản mà hiểu quả nhất để làm bóng bề mặt tủ gỗ.
•    Nếu mẫu tủ gỗ để quần áo gia đình của bạn có lớp bảo vệ bền chắc nhưng bạn muốn làm nó sáng hơn thì có thể dùng phương pháp lau dọn tủ gỗ quần áo sau:
•    Hòa tan 4 phần dầu o liu với 1 phần giấm trắng rồi đổ vào chai xịt
•    Đừng vội xịt lên bề mặt tủ quần áo gỗ, hãy thử dụng dịch trong một phạm vi nhỏ xem sao. Xem nó có hoạt động tốt như bạn mong muốn hay không.
•    Nếu như mọi thứ đều ổn bạn chỉ cần xịt dung dịch vào khăn mềm rồi lau qua khắp bề mặt gỗ là được. Bạn sẽ thấy bề mặt sản phẩm sáng bóng ngay lập tức.
Bước 4: Xử lý các vết ô vàng trên tủ đựng quần áo
•    Nếu tủ đựng quần áo bằng gỗ hiện đại nhà bạn có các vết ố vàng cứng đầu, hay những đường vằn màu trắng thì có thể dùng kem đánh răng để tẩy sạch. Bạn chỉ cần bôi trực tiếp kem đánh răng lên bề mặt cần tẩy rửa, sau đó dùng khăn lau nhẹ nhàng qua. Chú ý là không được dùng sức quá mạnh, như vậy sẽ làm bong lớp sơn ra.
•    Ngoài ra, còn có cách khác để tẩy vết ố trên tủ. Bạn có thể trộn đều hỗn hợp bột gạo với dầu ăn, đợi hỗn hợp cô đặc lại rồi thoa trực tiếp lên các chỗ bẩn, sau đó lau sạch bằng nước là được.
Bước 5: Tẩy vết bẩn bề mặt tủ gỗ bằng bia
•    Bạn lấy một miếng vải mềm thấm qua bia hay dầu paraffine đều được. Sau đó chà lên bề mặt gỗ để xóa bỏ đi những vết bẩn lâu ngày này.
•    Nếu bạn dùng dầu paraffine thì sau khi khô nên lau chùi tủ gỗ quần áo lại bằng dầu thông với vải thường, nó sẽ làm sáng bóng bề mặt gỗ như mong muốn.
Bước 6: Tẩy mùi sơn bằng sữa bò
•    Sau khi sơn lại tủ quần áo bạn khó chịu với mùi sơn. Hãy đem sữa bò đi đun sôi, sau đó đổ vào 1 cái đĩa hoặc bát, rồi cho vào ngăn tủ mới quét sơn, đóng kín cửa tủ lại và để khoảng 5 tiếng đồng hồ. Với cách đơn giản này bạn sẽ đánh bay mùi sơn khó chịu, giúp cho bạn quay về với tủ gỗ cưới cho phòng ngủ đẹp thời nồng nàn.
Xem thêm: Bí kíp lau chùi vệ sinh giường ngủ gỗ đúng cách
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được cách lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo sạch bong như mới rồi. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

